# Pneumatic Stone Tool



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I have this carving tool I don't use much. We always just called it a "Dalet" tool. I'll get the info off the side, it's made in Italy.
I bought it from a retired sculptor, she carved limestone with it. I used it for repointing. Not even sure what I can get for it. Any ideas what it's worth?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

The body is about 8" long.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy crap. I just GOOGLED it. New it's $350+shipping and chisels are $40 each.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i am bidding a tuck point restoration job,and was looking thru my masonry mag the other day.i seen the abortech gun and above the ad for it was one for trow and holden.
the abortech sells for about a grand.i just check the trow and holden website and there tool looks just like the one you have pictured above.i was shocked at the price.i think i will stick with my air hammer i buy at wal mart for 20.00.at 350.00 plus shipping i can go thru about 20 of the wal mart hammers.:whistling


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

As a carver, I have 8 or 9 hammers of this sort. The one you pictured is a Cuturi--Italian made. The T&H hammers are made here, and have been made since the 1880's. Some of mine are new purchase, some from ebay. Two were made prior to 1930 and still work fine. I also have over 100 chisels made for these hammers, again some new purchase with carbide tips, and some old tools made from a steel alloy no longer made called black diamond. A lot of the older tools have the names of their original owners stamped into the shank. Like working with a bit of history in one's hands.

I'm familiar with the T&H tuck pointing set, but unless you are full time commercial in the business probably not worth the investment. However, a crew that a friend worked on a court house restoration went through 5 hammers on the job. Of course, they never did oil them and ran them at 150 psi. Pistol grip muffler cutters would be the tool of choice in that situation I imagine.


JVC


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

jvcstone said:


> As a carver, I have 8 or 9 hammers of this sort. The one you pictured is a Cuturi--Italian made. The T&H hammers are made here, and have been made since the 1880's. Some of mine are new purchase, some from ebay. Two were made prior to 1930 and still work fine. I also have over 100 chisels made for these hammers, again some new purchase with carbide tips, and some old tools made from a steel alloy no longer made called black diamond. A lot of the older tools have the names of their original owners stamped into the shank. Like working with a bit of history in one's hands.
> 
> I'm familiar with the T&H tuck pointing set, but unless you are full time commercial in the business probably not worth the investment. However, a crew that a friend worked on a court house restoration went through 5 hammers on the job. Of course, they never did oil them and ran them at 150 psi. Pistol grip muffler cutters would be the tool of choice in that situation I imagine.
> 
> ...


JVC,

Great work on the website. If I could do what you do, my house would be amazing. Of course, then I would try to upsell everyone on marble trim throughout the kitchen and baths, marble fireplaces, and carved stone architectural details on the exterior. LOL


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

jvcstone said:


> As a carver, I have 8 or 9 hammers of this sort. The one you pictured is a Cuturi--Italian made. The T&H hammers are made here, and have been made since the 1880's. Some of mine are new purchase, some from ebay. Two were made prior to 1930 and still work fine. I also have over 100 chisels made for these hammers, again some new purchase with carbide tips, and some old tools made from a steel alloy no longer made called black diamond. A lot of the older tools have the names of their original owners stamped into the shank. Like working with a bit of history in one's hands.
> 
> I'm familiar with the T&H tuck pointing set, but unless you are full time commercial in the business probably not worth the investment. However, a crew that a friend worked on a court house restoration went through 5 hammers on the job. Of course, they never did oil them and ran them at 150 psi. Pistol grip muffler cutters would be the tool of choice in that situation I imagine.
> 
> ...



Yes, very nice work JVC. Have you heard of this guy? http://www.stonefoundation.org/


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

This is simply amazing. 











You know I've been laying bricks for over 20 years now and to be honest 95% of the time I simply hate it. But when you see stuff like that or CJ's chimney work it kinda lifts me up a little. 
Hang on I think the beer might be kickin in now.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

> Yes, very nice work JVC. Have you heard of this guy


?

Yes, I have heard of Tomas. I've been a member of the stone foundation for several years now. Great mag when an issue comes out. I am also a member of the stonecarvers guild. I'm a rank amateur compared to some of those guys (and gals)

JVC


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

jvcstone said:


> ?
> 
> Yes, I have heard of Tomas. I've been a member of the stone foundation for several years now. Great mag when an issue comes out. I am also a member of the stonecarvers guild. I'm a rank amateur compared to some of those guys (and gals)
> 
> JVC


I'm going to the next symposium. One of the guests will be the guy carving these lions.


----------



## akb25 (Jul 22, 2007)

CJKarl,

Your original post sounds like you are thinking of selling those tools.
If so, let me know. I'm looking for a used set to carve with.

Thanks,


Aaron.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Do Not even THINK of selling those!!!!! NEVER!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

So I've been up here at the Stone Foundation Symposium all week in Barre VT.
HOOLLLEEE-CRAP!! I'm hanging out and having beers with the best masons and carvers in the world. Just left a party thrown by Trow &Holden. Talked with the owner and John Holden for quite a while.
Tomas Lipps, heard of the stone foundation. Patrick Mcafee, Nick Fairplay the carver. The list goes on and on. I even heard ArtisanStones name tossed around by a gal who is building a stone cabin on top of a mountain. Guess his crew helped out for a couple weeks.

I'll post pics when I get home in a couple days.

http://books.google.com/books?as_auth=Patrick+McAfee

http://www.fairplaystonecarvers.com/

http://www.zoominfo.com/people/Lipps_Tomas_24932624.aspx


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

I knew you'd have a good time.:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------

